# Minimalist Composers, Reich, Glass and Riley



## Jord (Aug 13, 2012)

For my AS Music i've been asked to find one minimalist piece by either Steve Reich, Philip Glass or Terry Riley, anyone have any personal favorites i should check out, never really listened to any minimalist composers before?


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Reich - Different trains (Kronos Quartet).


----------



## Jord (Aug 13, 2012)

Art Rock said:


> Reich - Different trains (Kronos Quartet).


That's insane, annoying but insane :lol:
Is that just a string quartet?


----------



## korenbloem (Nov 5, 2012)

From Steve Reich the following records: Music for 18 musicians (1978), Drumming/ Six Pianos / Music for Mallet Instruments (1974), Octet / Music for a Large Ensemble / Violin Phase (1980), The Desert Music (1985.

Glass i love his Opera: Einstein on the Beach

And Riley: A Rainbow in Curved Air, Persian Surgery Dervishes (1972), Salome Dances For Peace (by kronos quartet). In C is the most popular but not his most artistic

Three great composers imo.


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

Reich's _Triple Quartet_, _Clapping Music_ and _Electric Counterpoint_, all these are great pieces from him.


----------



## Renaissance (Jul 10, 2012)

Reich's Proverb.


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

Jord said:


> For my AS Music i've been asked to find one minimalist piece by either Steve Reich, Philip Glass or Terry Riley, anyone have any personal favorites i should check out, never really listened to any minimalist composers before?


Is the teacher a "classical" person? If so, then Terry Riley might not make the grade.

Reich: The most popular & representative work by him is _Music for 18 Musicians_

Riley: _Poppy Nogood and the Phantom Band_ from "A Rainbow In Curved Air," although this showcases only his sax playing, not his primary instrument. It is the most "sensationally trippy" piece if you wish to impress your fellow students. To satisfy a classical teacher, use the _Keyboard Studies_ or for weird tuning, _The Harp of New Albion, _played by Riley himself on a just-intonation tuned Bösendorfer Imperial Grand.

Glass: A short piece from Glassworks, or a string orchestra piece from the Virgin album "Minimalist." Keep it short. Good luck.


----------



## Toddlertoddy (Sep 17, 2011)

Jord said:


> That's insane, annoying but insane :lol:
> Is that just a string quartet?


One live string quartet and I think three? prerecorded string quartets on tape which also includes the voices and trains sounds and sirens, etc.

Also try Riley's In C

Reich's WTC 9/11 is good if you like the voices in Different Trains.


----------



## BurningDesire (Jul 15, 2012)

William Duckworth's Time-Curve Preludes are awesome


----------



## Jord (Aug 13, 2012)

Toddlertoddy said:


> One live string quartet and I think three? prerecorded string quartets on tape which also includes the voices and trains sounds and sirens, etc.


Oh, i was thinking it was insane just for a quartet to be playing :lol:

and thanks to everyone i don't need anymore recommendations and after listening to a few pieces Minimalism is definitely not for me, but if people want to carry on this as a conversation on Minimalism feel free


----------



## stanchinsky (Nov 19, 2012)

I can't believe this is going to be my first post as this is definetly not a style I'm familier with, but awhile ago I checked a cd out of the library with Philip Glass's piano 'etudes' on it. I'm not sure how any of them are etudes and I didn't like most of them but there is something very unique and mezmorizing about Etude 2. I've since heard other interpretations and some of them are too fast. Try searching for Bruce Brubaker recording, I know it's on youtube.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

One of the more enduringly popular minimal pieces is Adams's "Shaker Loops," from his early days.


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

This summer I got to see Philip Glass play in Glasgow and he was fantastic. I suggest his album _Solo Piano_. For fans of repetition only, of course, because he really lays it on thick on this disc.


----------



## 52paul (Sep 13, 2009)

Interesting character Terry Riley. Some of his music may be 'minimalist' but his appearance certainly isn't - see my recent portrait of him above.
You might like to watch this video interview with him:





Good luck with your AS Music exam.
Paul


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

Fantastic interview! Thank you for that 52paul. I enjoy the way he speaks about his music and music in general. Too often is he unfairly looked down upon.


----------

